# LAUS Metropolitan Lounge Master Thread



## Bob Dylan (Sep 23, 2013)

Per a Post on trainorders the New Metro Lounge upstairs over the Amtrak Ticket Counters opened @ 5:00 A.M> today for Tickedted Business Class Pax on Surfliners, Sleeping Car Passengers on LD Trains and Select + and SE Members! According to the Post it Looks Nice (no mention of Services or Staff in the Lounge) and for today's Starlight#14 over 100 Passengers were in the Lounge! Be interesting to see what happens with the other LD Trains as the Days Progress!!


----------



## rickycourtney (Sep 23, 2013)

Already being discussed here:

New L.A. Waiting Room


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 23, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> Already being discussed here:
> 
> New L.A. Waiting Room


How can you tell? That thread is so far off topic as to be virtually unrecognizable as being about LAUS in any way. Jim's post is on topic, and actual news.


----------



## Golden grrl (Sep 23, 2013)

Will be there early next Monday (Sept 30) and for sure will check it out before my (AGR) trip.


----------



## Michael061282 (Sep 24, 2013)

fudgenugget! I missed it by 1 week


----------



## SP&S (Sep 24, 2013)

Wonderful. The old waiting area by the Trax lounge for the northbound Starlight was nice to have but this sounds so much better. Just one more reason to visit down there soon.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 24, 2013)

SP&S said:


> Wonderful. The old waiting area by the Trax lounge for the northbound Starlight was nice to have but this sounds so much better. Just one more reason to visit down there soon.


Ironically, passengers on the first n/b Coast Starlight leaving LAX since the new lounge opened got an extra couple of hours to enjoy it,

as #14 departed LAX 2 hrs, 20 minutes late yesterday. :huh:


----------



## Notelvis (Sep 24, 2013)

Super news -

My wife, daughter, and I caught the Coast Starlight from LAX the end of June and the attendant who was checking sleeping car passengers in at the Traxx Lounge was telling us then that there would be a Metropolitan Lounge coming soon.


----------



## rickycourtney (Sep 24, 2013)

If someone passes through LAUS... snap some pictures of the Metropolitan Lounge and post them up here!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 24, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> If someone passes through LAUS... snap some pictures of the Metropolitan Lounge and post them up here!


True this! Hopefully the Riff raff Business Class Riders on the Surfliners won't Trash the Place for we Real Train Riders! :giggle:

I'm kidding folks, Please no-one get their Knickers in a wad over perceived Classism!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 24, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> rickycourtney said:
> 
> 
> > If someone passes through LAUS... snap some pictures of the Metropolitan Lounge and post them up here!
> ...


I'm waiting for the pictures too... ...if the '1st class' pax on yesterday's #14 (of course in addition to the BC pax  ) have not already trashed it? I mean, what better use is there of an extra 2 hours, 20 minutes, other than to 'break in' the place? :unsure:


----------



## Riley Smith (Sep 24, 2013)

There is a photo at this link.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=596075657105406&set=a.590535204326118.1073741827.504521739594132&type=1&theater


----------



## Riley Smith (Sep 24, 2013)

And another.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=596075657105406&set=a.590535204326118.1073741827.504521739594132&type=1&theater#!/photo.php?fbid=596076497105322&set=a.590535204326118.1073741827.504521739594132&type=1&theater


----------



## Ryan (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing those, that's a nice looking joint. Kind of small and crowded looking...


----------



## rickycourtney (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Found one more image on the facebook page:






An Amtrak official said over on Flyertalk that this is temporary, rental furniture and it will be a few weeks until the permanent furniture is delivered.

I'm guessing that's when they will have the official grand opening.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 25, 2013)

:hi:  Thanks for posting the Pics! I look forward to hearing from Members that have been there, as Ryan said it looks Good if somewhat Small! Hopefully it wont be as Crowded as the Metro Lounge in CHI gets when All of the LD Trains are in the Same Time Frame plus then Now Business Class Pax from the Lincoln and Michigan Trains!


----------



## roomette (Sep 25, 2013)

If it's temporary furniture, is that some modern 'firm style' papasan chair?


----------



## Gene (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats Los Angeles Union Station! We're riding the Sunset Limited in a couple of weeks and I'll add some photos of the lounge to this page. In LA, I like to go on up to the platform to watch the trains back into position before boarding. I'm 73, but still get a kick out of stepping onto the train.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 25, 2013)

It has windows! And I'm not talking about on the ancient computer(s) they often have for guests. 

THANKS for the pics!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 25, 2013)

Theres a Post today on the AGR Forum on Flyer Talk with a Review of the New Lounge and a Link to Facebook Pictures that really show how Nice the New Lounge is!  Wish I was there to try it out!


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 25, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Theres a Post today on the AGR Forum on Flyer Talk with a Review of the New Lounge and a Link to Facebook Pictures that really show how Nice the New Lounge is!  Wish I was there to try it out!


Here's the link to the photos:

Photos


----------



## rms492 (Sep 25, 2013)

Does the lounge have its own private restrooms?


----------



## roomette (Sep 25, 2013)

Wonder what the view out the window is like?


----------



## rickycourtney (Sep 25, 2013)

roomette said:


> Wonder what the view out the window is like?


I haven't been there yet but I've been told the view (at least out of some of the windows) is of the rail yard. You'll see lots of Metro Gold Line light rail trains coming and going all day long on tracks 1 & 2 (closest to the lounge). You should also be plenty of Metrolink train movements during the morning and afternoon rush on tracks 3-10. I'm not sure how much you'll be able to see of the Amtrak movements on tracks 11-14.

You'll also be able to see carts shuttling luggage between the station and the trains out on the platforms.

It may not be the most scenic view in all of LA... but for us railfans there should be plenty of interesting stuff to see out of the windows.


----------



## roomette (Sep 25, 2013)

Good times!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 25, 2013)

I feel an urge to take a "short" trip to LAX to check it out! :giggle: (With a side trip to Phillipe's of course.  )


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't see enough electrical outlets -- I wonder if the "permanent" furniture will have them built in.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 25, 2013)

They're very few outlets in the ML in CHI too.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 26, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> They're very few outlets in the ML in CHI too.


I guess it's subtle "advertising" for the fact that devices can be charged/used on board the train.


----------



## TrainLoverJoy (Sep 27, 2013)

Michael061282 said:


> fudgenugget! I missed it by 1 week


Missed by 3 days.....


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2013)

Can we get someone that was there 2 days before? 1?


----------



## SubwayNut (Oct 4, 2013)

I was doing some website station research and found this page from the October 1992 timetable that has an ad for Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounge. It includes this statement: "A Lounge Will Be Opening in Future at Los Angeles Union Station."

I guess the future took 21 years to happen!


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 4, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a Post today on the AGR Forum on Flyer Talk with a Review of the New Lounge and a Link to Facebook Pictures that really show how Nice the New Lounge is!  Wish I was there to try it out!
> ...


Wow. I love those white chairs with the dark wood tables.


----------



## Golden grrl (Oct 6, 2013)

rms492 said:


> Does the lounge have its own private restrooms?


Yes, ladies room has one stall. Could be crowded.

Didn't get too much of a look at the restroom since someone made a mistake and the lights went out - used my handy-dandy pen flashlight to navigate the dark restroom. This was Sept 30.

Edit: sorry, my notes say TWO stalls, one basin.


----------



## Golden grrl (Oct 6, 2013)

Notes I made IN the new LA first class lounge on the morning of Sept 30, awaiting #14.

The lounge is still not complete, but employees stated that Amtrak decided to go ahead and open it as soon as it was usable. It is poorly marked within the station. The area around the old Traxx bar was deserted, and I saw no sign there to indicate the existence of the new lounge upstairs. [NOt saying there was no sign, just that I looked for and failed to see one.]

Even though I'd seen a map posted here, we had to ask before we found the elevator, and even getting off the elevator, had to pass through choice A or choice B of unmarked doors. Once we got through the first double doors, it was obvious where we needed to enter.

Official opening is definitely October 17. Had that confirmed by 3 Amtrak uniformed employees there.

There will be seating for - at most - about 75 people - that would be with every passenger squeezed together and occupying only one seat and with all luggage and carry-ons stowed near the reception desk. That desk was staffed by a very friendly and helpful Amtrak employee. For now, baggage is stowed on one side or other near and behind the desk, but we were told that baggage racks would be built there. Along the wall behind that area were exhibit cases with CS and SW Chief memorabilia.

Near the reception desk and to its left are rounded walls separating the entry from the main room. Nearest the door in that main room is a long counter for a future computer and recharge area. It will seat about 4 people and had 6 double outlets, if I remember correctly.

The second section of rounded wall has glass exhibit cases on the entry side; on its main room side, there will be a notice and arrival/departure board [to be installed]. In one of the cases was a bronze statue of workers at the rails.

NO wifi yet, but was told it will become available. There will be a very large flat screen TV in the main room, but they were waiting on the cable guy to install it.

On the side opposite the entry area, there's a wall of windows and an exit door with ramp down to a parking area. Metrolink trains were visible from the windows. Riders who need a cart or Red Cap assistance to reach the train later departed via this exit door. Even though we left on foot several minutes after the first cart was loaded, we passed through the tunnels and reached the spot for our car before the carts did. Of course, there was no rush, since we were early enough to see our train roll in.

Back in the lounge, refreshments included fruit [apples, oranges, bananas], chips, muffins exactly like the ones in CHI, packaged pastries. NO goldfish.

Bottled water and juice were stored in a cooler [like one you'd haul to a tailgate party]. An excellent coffee machine offered fresh ground coffee [hi-octane and decaf], latte, and expresso. The latte was delish. Didn't try it, but I was told the expresso was also excellent.

There was another room, with a door and windows onto the main room, that is currently unoccupied and unfurnished except for the flat screen tv and other computer cables and tools. I was told that Amtrak hasn't completely decided what to do with it, but that it will likely be used for large groups who are traveling together or for conferences. I confirmed with an employee that the current furniture is rental furniture and will be replaced by the official opening.

Another train [surfliner] left while I was waiting - there was an announcement for the business class passengers, but little other mention of that train.

The train manager for 14&11 came out shortly before the train arrived to tell the waiting passengers about meal options [dining car and parlor car], the wine tasting and the fact that the Parlor car is reserved for adults during that event. He explained the car numbering and how to call the car attendant. His introductory remarks likely saved us from needing a lot of chatter on the train's intercom.

My overall impression was that the new lounge is a nice amenity which will mostly serve long-distance passengers.


----------



## AKA (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the great report.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 6, 2013)

:hi: Thanks for the Info! I look forward to seeing the New Lounge when I'm there in LAX later this Month!  (The "Shorter Way "Home!  )


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 7, 2013)

The official opening is 10/17? :unsure:

Well it turns out I won't be a day late... 

I'll be a day EARLY!


----------



## MiniMax (Oct 8, 2013)

WiFi installed today! This is the nicest 1st Class lounge that I've seen this side of Washington DC's. Varieties of coffee drinks, soft drinks, snacks, and a newly installed big screen TV (the TV will be operational in a couple of days). You have a partial view of the rail yard from the window. The lounge is being used, but the grand opening is coming later. The Los Angeles Union Station is something of which all of us Angelinos can be proud.


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 9, 2013)

I was in the lounge today transferring from the SW Chief to a Surfliner -- they had a little trouble getting a redcap to appear in a timely manner to drive us to the platform (and then we were delayed by a Gold Line train crossing), but we did make it.

The Wi-Fi requires a password, which they were happy to give out at the desk, and it was reasonably fast.

Instead of the coolers MiniMax reported, there's now a glass-door refrigerator beneath the counter that holds the soda/juices.


----------



## chryl (Oct 11, 2013)

Is very very nice


----------



## greatcats (Oct 12, 2013)

I was there today. Yes, nice place and nice staff. One must ask where it is as there are currently no signs. Walk past the ticket office toward the the two rental car counters and turn left. You will then see 2 elevators on the left. Go up 1 floor to 2. Get off and face left. The door directly ahead of you is the lounge in an adjoining corridor. No signs as I said- probably need several environmental impact studies to place such items. On #14 heading into Oakland.


----------



## roadman3313 (Oct 12, 2013)

Confirming Select Plus and Select Executive can access the lounge with a guest regardless if they hold an Amtrak ticket or not. I ask because I may come through and have a layover between Metrolink trains (yes... it is less expensive on the weekend than Amtrak...) and being from the Bay Area I lack the knowledge of the lounge entrance guidelines for AGR Select +/Executive members. It is nice to finally be able to use the benefit though


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 12, 2013)

roadman3313 said:


> Confirming Select Plus and Select Executive can access the lounge with a guest regardless if they hold an Amtrak ticket or not. I ask because I may come through and have a layover between Metrolink trains (yes... it is less expensive on the weekend than Amtrak...) and being from the Bay Area I lack the knowledge of the lounge entrance guidelines for AGR Select +/Executive members. It is nice to finally be able to use the benefit though


Yes you can. It is best to bring and show your S+ or SE card to gain entrance, but I think they can look you up as well.

I'm half joking and half serious here, but you might want to go to AGR's website and print off the benefits page for S+ or SE - which states you can gain access to any Metropolitan Lounge - and take it with you in case the folks at the new Metropolitan Lounge in LAUS got their training from some of the employees who work(ed) at the CHI Metropolitan Lounge. Unlike the NEC, I don't think the attendants at the Metropolitan Lounges see too many folks who are not in sleepers or BC, so they may not be too familiar with the fact that S+ and SE can use the lounge, and showing them the print out would help if they are confused about the fact you have the right to use the lounge.


----------



## Golden grrl (Oct 12, 2013)

For roadman and Davy--

The staff working the lounge at the beginning of October when I was there were fully cognizant of the benefits for Select and Select plus. I specifically heard the very pleasant and helpful attendant Keesha [spelling?] accepting visitors on the basis of their Select status.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 12, 2013)

All right! Looking forward to relaxing in the lounge on Christmas morning as we change from the SL to the CS. Of course, we will also have to take a walk through the quiet city to stretch our legs, but from what I understand, unless you can sleep very soundly while everyone else is clattering around getting off the train, the layover can be more than 5 hours! Nice to have a place to grab a cup of coffee and check our email (they DO have wi-fi, don't they??).


----------



## roadman3313 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Changed plans so Ill actually be using an upgrade for BC on the Surfliner tyat is about to expire. Ill try the Select Plus card first as that seems to work. If not Ill still have the BC ticket. Just happy to see a lounge I can use here in California


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 12, 2013)

Golden grrl said:


> For roadman and Davy--
> 
> The staff working the lounge at the beginning of October when I was there were fully cognizant of the benefits for Select and Select plus. I specifically heard the very pleasant and helpful attendant Keesha [spelling?] accepting visitors on the basis of their Select status.


Hi Golden Girl! Thanks. :hi:

THAT sounds promising. Maybe Keesha could give some pointers to some of the folks at the CHI Met. Lounge. :giggle:


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 12, 2013)

oregon pioneer said:


> (they DO have wi-fi, don't they??).


Yes, as was mentioned in the main thread about the lounge, I can personally verify the presence of wi-fi, which worked pretty well -- requires a password, which the agent at the desk was happy to give out.


----------



## City of Miami (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll be there myself 12/27 changing from #3 to #14. I look forward to it!


----------



## MiniMax (Oct 13, 2013)

The absence of signs may be because they haven't had their grand opening yet. We're on our way there tonight. Unfortunately, Trax, the Union Station restaurant is closed on Sundays, but it's a short walk over to Alvera (sp?) street for some excellent Mexican food. The lounge hosts are happy to hold our luggage while we walk about outside Union Station. We're looking forward to a couple of nights on the Sunset Limited.


----------



## SubwayNut (Oct 13, 2013)

I visit the NYP ClubAcela all the time, often stopping by for a quick drink and clean bathroom when I'm between things in midtown.


----------



## sportbiker (Oct 16, 2013)

On my visit to the lounge, I made a joke to the desk attendant about the lounge being incognito. She assured me there was plenty of signage on its way.

Had Redcap service out the back of the lounge to the platform. Three or four times, the cart stopped suddenly and had to be "restarted" (in quotes because it's an electric cart). The driver was very apologetic, saying they have all new carts that they're still getting used to.

All the employees were polite and professional. Overall, I think the lounge is off to a wonderful start.

Single best thing about the lounge: the condition of the bathrooms.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Oct 16, 2013)

The Metropolitan lounge is open to business passengers now, that's interesting. Is it a permanent thing? I seem recall the one in Chicago getting pretty crowed with just sleeping car passengers.


----------



## leemell (Oct 17, 2013)

MiniMax said:


> The absence of signs may be because they haven't had their grand opening yet. We're on our way there tonight. Unfortunately, Trax, the Union Station restaurant is closed on Sundays, but it's a short walk over to Alvera (sp?) street for some excellent Mexican food. The lounge hosts are happy to hold our luggage while we walk about outside Union Station. We're looking forward to a couple of nights on the Sunset Limited.


Olvera Street.


----------



## Nathanael (Oct 17, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> The Metropolitan lounge is open to business passengers now, that's interesting. Is it a permanent thing? I seem recall the one in Chicago getting pretty crowed with just sleeping car passengers.


Well, at Chicago they were going to build a bigger lounge. Haven't heard anything about that in years. Half-finished project, they've already paid for half the work, but won't get any benefit until it's done... that sort of thing annoys me.


----------



## MiniMax (Oct 21, 2013)

Last week we arrived early to Union Station so that we could have dinner before boarding the Sunset Limited. The new First Class Lounge staff were happy to hold our luggage and carry on stuff for us while we walked across to Olvera Street for our bon voyage Mexican dinner. The signs for the lounge are not up so you must ask for directions. It is on the second floor directly above the Amtrak ticket counter through unmarked doors. Until the formal grand opening you just have to be an in-the-know Amtrak fan. The staff members are accommodating and proud of their facilities. They'll show you around. They have comp soft drinks and coffees, magazines, WiFi, large screen TV, ample comfort seating, windows overlooking the rail yard, and comp golf cart rides to your boarding. Trains are the only way to fly.


----------



## EMDF9A (Oct 21, 2013)

Very nice. Cant wait for my next trip on the CS. Does the Met Lounge serve liquor or can you ask for someone to get you something from TRAXX? I used to have a Bloody Mary in the Traxx lounge before boarding #14.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks nice! I hope to get to see it Wednesday night between the CS and SL/TE, if the CS is on time!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 22, 2013)

EMDF9A said:


> Very nice. Cant wait for my next trip on the CS. Does the Met Lounge serve liquor or can you ask for someone to get you something from TRAXX? I used to have a Bloody Mary in the Traxx lounge before boarding #14.


Like all Amtrak Metropolitan Lounges and ClubAcelas, there is no booze - free or sold. If the Traxx Bar is open (Hours: Monday-Saturday 11:30am-10:00pm & Sunday 1:30pm-8:00pm) when you are there, and you are over 21 with an ID, I'm sure they will be happy to sell you a Bloody Mary.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 22, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Looks nice! I hope to get to see it Wednesday night between the CS and SL/TE, if the CS is on time!


Dave,

Here are directions get into the lounge:

When looking at the ticket counters, head to your right towards the car rental desks - Budget and Hertz IIRC. Even though if kind of looks like the hallway dead ends, as you approach the rental desks you'll see you can turn left and when you do, there will be elevators to your left in a nook in the wall. I only used the elevator to the right, so I'm not sure the one to the left will get you to the lounge, but go to the second floor and turn left as you exit the elevator. The lounge is behind the wooden doors.

The staff - Eric and Shelia - were very friendly and helpful. They asked me my name and which train I was boarding and they checked me off one of the printed lists they had in front of them.

***********************************************​
On a slightly different note, the permanent furniture was there last Wednesday (10/16), it looks great and was very comfortable and neither Eric or Shelia knew anything about there being a "Grand Opening" the next day.


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 22, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> I only used the elevator to the right, so I'm not sure the one to the left will get you to the lounge...


The one on the left does go to the second floor, but it's sized to carry freight, whereas the one on the right is solely a passenger elevator. I'm sure they'd rather Metropolitan Lounge customers use the one on the right.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 22, 2013)

trainman74 said:


> The one on the left does go to the second floor, but it's sized to carry freight, whereas the one on the right is solely a passenger elevator. I'm sure they'd rather Metropolitan Lounge customers use the one on the right.


And that would explain the cleaning person using the one on the left. :hi:


----------



## Alice (Nov 19, 2013)

Sounds like the new landlord (Metro) is doing interesting things in addition to the new lounge.

Free pop-up desserts Nov 26


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 19, 2013)

Alice said:


> Sounds like the new landlord (Metro) is doing interesting things in addition to the new lounge.
> 
> Free pop-up desserts Nov 26


This is the way to Run a Rail Station!!! Sounds Great Alice,Wish I could be there that Day! :wub:


----------



## afigg (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok, its official, the Amtrak Metropolitan Lounge at LA Union Station is open. Amtrak news release announcement on the official opening.



> OAKLAND – Amtrak, today, officially opened its new Amtrak Metropolitan Lounge at Los Angeles Union Station. The new lounge is available to Amtrak sleeping car passengers, Pacific Surfliner business class passengers, with same-day tickets and Amtrak Guest Rewards members (Select Plus and Select Executive levels).
> 
> “We are excited that our premiere passengers are able to relax in a deluxe lounge while waiting to board their trains here at Union Station,” said D.J. Stadtler, Amtrak’s Vice President of Operations.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimhudson (Dec 19, 2013)

Excellent News! 5:00AM-10:00PM Operating Hours Cover the Sunset Ltd. which Gets there Early/Leaves Late! These Have To Be the Longest Hours of Any Lounge in the Amtrak System!!! Hopefully the Permanent Sings will be Mounted Soon so the Lounge is Not a Secret and Treasure Hunt for Users Who Haven't Yet Been There!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 19, 2013)

_*KNBC*_ Los Angeles just did a nice live piece on the Lounge and included some background on the history of LAUPT. The Lounge looks very nice and now I wonder what the goodies are in the 2 glass door 'Fridges.....


----------



## Alice (Dec 20, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> _*KNBC*_ Los Angeles just did a nice live piece on the Lounge and included some background on the history of LAUPT. The Lounge looks very nice and now I wonder what the goodies are in the 2 glass door 'Fridges.....


Soda and juice, had some while Whooz and I were there. Diet Pepsi was in a 7.5 oz can. The real goodies are the fresh fruit, and cookies!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Dec 20, 2013)

May have missed this discussion earlier, but now that the Metro Lounge LA is open, will sleeping car passengers on the SL/TE be rousted from their rooms when the train arrives on its early schedule? I understand they are currently allowed to stay in their sleepers until 6 or 6:30am. Since the lounge is open at 5 am I would suppose they might ask sleeping car passengers to move out and into the lounge?? Hope not


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 20, 2013)

Even though you're "allowed" to occupy the sleeper until later, even when the SL/TE arrived at 4:30 (which was every time I was on it) I wanted to get off when we arrived. And with others noisily walking thru the train and on the platform, I doubt most people will sleep anyway.

The last trip, only 1 person in the sleeper stayed in his room after the 4:30 arrival. That person was - *the SCA*!  (The conductor did not look too happy when she found out.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 20, 2013)

Dave is Correct about the SCA (I Was There Also, it's Not a Train Story)!) and the Noise etc. plus there are Constant Announcements and the OBS are Asking Passengers if they Need a Red Cap and Saying BS like They need to Get Off ASAP so they can Move the Train to the Yards Due to Rush Hour Starting etc. etc.It's not a Pleasant Scene But its a Good Opportunity to Take a Shower, Gather Your Stuff etc., As Long as the Crew are Getting Paid (the Food service Crew is Off) They Are Still on Duty and Must Remain with the Train and Not Make a Run for It Down the Platform like they do in Most Terminal Stations!

Coach Passengers are Rousted BEFORE Arrival into LAX and Must Leave the train ASAP after Hitting The Stop! The saving Grace for Sleeping Car Passengers Is That the New Metro Lounge Opens at 5AM and for Everyone is that Philipes Opens @ 6AM!!!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Dec 20, 2013)

Are passengers allowed to bring food into the lounge to eat?


----------



## guest (Dec 20, 2013)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Are passengers allowed to bring food into the lounge to eat?


generally yes but no durians


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Dec 21, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> _*KNBC*_ Los Angeles just did a nice live piece on the Lounge and included some background on the history of LAUPT. The Lounge looks very nice and now I wonder what the goodies are in the 2 glass door 'Fridges.....


Here's a video of their piece:

_*http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/New-Luxury-Lounge-Opens-at-Los-Angeles-Union-Station-236620901.html*_

The photos that were posted earlier in this thread indicated that the furniture was only temporary, and that the permanent furniture would be in place by the opening. From the video, it looks like the furniture is indeed quite different. The rental chairs all appeared to be armless dining chairs. The new ones in the video look much more comfortable, and have laptop-type tables attached to them. This looks both comfortable and useful.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice Pub for Amtrak and other Rail in LA! Thanks for Posting :hi: , I thought the Lounge was Great when I was there Waiting for the Sunset Ltd. after the Gathering in CHI on the "Short Way" Home to Texas! ^_^


----------



## Alice (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, the new chairs have laptop trays and cup holders that swivel independently, plus electric sockets. When we were there for Sunset boarding, there were not enough chairs for everyone.

There is also a separate room back by the restrooms that could be a conference room.



D.P. Roberts said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > _*KNBC*_ Los Angeles just did a nice live piece on the Lounge and included some background on the history of LAUPT. The Lounge looks very nice and now I wonder what the goodies are in the 2 glass door 'Fridges.....
> ...


----------



## Alice (Dec 21, 2013)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Are passengers allowed to bring food into the lounge to eat?


I brought in a Subway sandwich from downstairs, and ate it, no problems.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 21, 2013)

> ... The real LAX


I couldn't agree more!  Not where those flying sardine tubes go!
Amtrak - the only civilized way to fly.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 21, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> > ... The real LAX
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more!  Not where those flying sardine tubes go!
> Amtrak - the only civilized way to fly.


I was pounding the coffee table in agreement on that as well. The early footage of LAUPT was great and to me that is a must see destination in LA.

As for taking outside food in, whenever I was laying over to catch the _*Starlight*_ I would bring in a Dipped Beef with Peppers and chase it down with the _*TRAXX *_Juice-never any problems except for defending my meal from Poachers


----------

